# The Jolly German



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Curious , has anyone had any issues ordering from 
"The Jolly German" ?

I placed a order and was wondering when it will be shipped , i emailed them the other day and haven't heard back yet. I tried calling , but got a answering service , and didn't leave a message. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmm...nope worked fine for me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , i ordered it just fine and the payment went through , i got the receipt from them for it …..but when i called and emailed them , nothing…

Going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

I bought some Zinpro supplement from them. Just when I started getting worried that I'd been scammed because the shipment was taking so long, it finally arrived. I was literally going to call the company for a tracking number the day it came. It probably took two or three weeks. Not unheard of, but they should've been more upfront about a time frame or have provided a tracking number after purchase. Good luck and I hope their customer service is ok!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Update. A couple days ago i received a email that my order is on its way and should be delivered on Monday  Yay !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Got my order today


----------

